

Web Developer f/m - ableton_hr

Ableton makes Ableton Live, one of the most successful software applications for writing, recording and performing music. Our award-winning software supports and inspires musicians around the world, including famous names like Hans Zimmer, Nine Inch Nails, Richie Hawtin and many more.<p>Ableton’s headquarter is located in downtown Berlin and we have a smaller office in New York. Spread across both offices, about 140 immensely talented people – from over 20 countries – work in a stimulating, challenging and rewarding atmosphere.<p>To strengthen our team, we are looking for:<p>Web Developer (f/m)<p>Job Description<p>Ableton Live is changing how people make music, and in the Ableton Web Team we want to change how musicians use the web to learn, share, and inspire each other. Come join us in building the next generation of web applications for musicians, producers and DJs.<p>You’ll work in Agile teams that mix engineering and design from start to finish. You’ll collaborate with designers, pair with other developers and work with other teams to understand users and deliver great products.<p>You’ll be iterating constantly and you won’t be afraid to try new things or throw it away and do it again if it’s not right. You should be comfortable deploying every day and you know it’s not finished until it’s shipped. You’re also happy using and contributing to open-source projects as part of your day-to-day work.<p>Your Profile<p><pre><code>    Excellent knowledge of one of the dynamic object-oriented programming languages (Python, Ruby)

    Good skills in web technologies (Javascript, XHTML, CSS, …)

    At least two years experience in development of web applications

    A keen sense for the aesthetics of code, documentation, and user interfaces

    An understanding of what’s required to write secure web applications

    Experience with Django, TurboGears, SQL, jQuery or Backbone.js is a plus

    Experience with Test Driven Development and Agile methodologies is a plus

    Willingness to relocate to Berlin, Germany
</code></pre>
We will be in Boston from January 21-23, 2012 for the MIT European Career Fair (euro-career.com). If you are interested in this or other positions at Ableton, come and meet us there or contact us at<p>jobs@ableton.com<p>to arrange an individual meeting beyond the fair
======
gus_massa
The 1st day of every month a "Who is Hiring?" thread is automatically
submitted. You can try there. This month edition:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3412900>

